# relocate toilet drain



## boddah (Dec 10, 2007)

i want to move the toilet to the other side of the room. walls and floors are removed, and the toilet will be on the other side of the drain/vent stack. my question is, can the drain have any 90 degree turns in it?? because the existing drain is copper and it is hard to access the stack to cut in a new location. can i just cut the old part out leaving enough pipe to put a 90 turn towards the new toilet? i hope this desription makes sense:huh: thanks for any help guys
mike


----------



## II Weeks (Jan 6, 2009)

can you post a picture or a drawing?

Long turn 90's are OK in most cases like this.


----------



## boddah (Dec 10, 2007)

this is the existing toilet and the copper drain








this is where the drain ties into the stack








and this is a pic of where the tolet will go in relation to the existing spot, it is going where the old drain for the tub was.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,...

The turns aren't so bad as what looks to be an Awlfully Flat run across that far...


----------



## zosoplumber (Nov 21, 2008)

There is no code thats says you can't use a 90 as long as its a sweep(a long turn 90) they sell sweeps or you can use a street45 and a regular 45 together to get the long radius you desire.


----------

